# Sondors E Fat Bike - The budget electric fat bike



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sondor's electric fat bike, too good to be true or a good base to build on?

Sondors eBike Now Available for Pre-Order

Looks like this bike may be a good starter bike to build on. Price is cheap considering your getting the bike and all the electronics. The bike has a large following and its own support group on Facebook. This is version two and has an aluminum frame and fork. The first bike was all steel.

Luna Cycles has a ton of performance upgrade parts to improve the performance of the bike and it can be upgraded to put out 1000 watts. I was considering one for a beat around commuter/errand runner for the street but the bike only comes in one size, an 18 inch frame. All the bikes I have now are 21 inch frames. I'm contacting the company to see if they will offer the bike in larger frame sizes in the future.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

There is also now a "thin" version much lighter, 38lbs, and even a belt drive option. These are single speed, but decent components.

New in Box Sondors Thin EBike Lightweight Powerful Electric Bicycle Bike | eBay

Note high shipping charge, which applies to all the Sondors bikes.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

55 pounds of awesomeness, not.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

A lightweight it's not. For a cheap errand bike I don't think it really matters.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Selling 8,000 bikes with few complaints that I've heard about is a fairly powerful statement.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm just concerned I'll fit on it comfortably. The frame is an 18 inch and all my other bikes are 21 inch frames.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok so I gave in and bought one for street use. Got the Fatty, white with black wheels, aluminum frame and rigid fork, higher capacity battery. Won't be here for a few months.

It's a gamble but for a street bike it should be ok. I have some take off parts from other bikes which I plan to swap over to the Sondors, Trek seat, Bontrager 1 1/8 60mm stem, Trek low riser MTB bars. Tires I'll swap out for Vee Rubber Speedster 26X3.5. Then for $100.00 I'll get the Luna Cycle LCD and 20A controller. This bumps the wattage to 750 watts and removes the 20 mph speed limit. 

I know this bike is dirt cheap but there are lots of satisfied Sondors owners so I thought I'd take the risk and grab one, wish me luck!!!


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

I don't blame you, I was tempted also. 

Be sure to give a good review when it comes


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

uhoh7 said:


> I don't blame you, I was tempted also.
> 
> Be sure to give a good review when it comes


I couldn't resist. The battery alone for my Levo costs more than what paid for the whole bike!! If it turns out to be decent then I got a killer deal. If it turns out to be a POS then I'll sell it on EBAY.


----------

